# TV remote code



## phusenitza (Mar 22, 2011)

I need the remote control code for my Toshiba TV/DVD combo model MD20F51. The remote is model DC-SB1. I cannot find it on the web. Your assistance will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Only code I have for my universal for toshiba tv/dvd is 0695.
Don't know if that works for yours.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Best I can tell, you do not need a code for that remote to work with that model TV......



> TOSHIBA DC-SB1 REMOTE CONTROL for TV and DVD
> 
> Model: DC-SB1
> 
> ...


I went to this site for the users manual, and after reading for what seemed like for hours, I could not find any requirement for a code, since that remote is designed to work with that set.

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...MD20F51&selCategory=2797337&selFamily=2797340

Have you performed all of the "SETUP" instructions, as required on the users manual, including both for cable tv, and for dvd viewing?


----------

